#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα - Οικοδομησιμότητα - Όροι Δόμησης >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα: Αρτιότητα τυφλού  οικοπέδου

## alien

Γεια σε όλους.
Νέα μηχανικός στο ελέυθερο επάγγελμα έχω να θέσω τα εξής:
Μου προέκυψε οικόπεδο εντός σχεδίου με πρόσωπο σε ιδιωτική οδό πλάτους 5μ (η οποία αποτυπώνεται στο ρυμοτομικό με διακεκομένη γραμμή) και ίδιας διεύθυνσης με γειτονικό γωνιακό οικόπεδο με πρόσωπο σε δημόσια οδό (για να πάρω όρους δόμησης κατέδειξα ως οικόπεδο και τα δύο μαζί γιατί από ότι κατάλαβα δεν θεωρείται άρτιο μόνο του). Στο εν λόγω οικόπεδο υπάρχει κτίσμα γύρω στα 90τμ το οποίο δεν έχει άδεια οικοδομής αλλά φάκελο σχεδίων νομιμοποίησης με τη ρύθμιση Τρίτση 1337/83. Στο συμβόλαιο δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχει κάποιου είδους συγγένεια με το γειτονικό (πχ κάθετη ιδιοκτησία) και η μόνη αναφορά σύνδεσης είναι η κοινή αρίθμησή τους στο σχεδιάγραμμα του τότε μηχανικού. Η ιδιοκτήτρια ονειρεύεται να το κατεδαφίσει και να χτίσει. Δεν ξέρω πως μπορεί αυτό να προχωρήσει χωρίς συσχέτιση με το διπλανό και αναρωτιέμαι γιατί να μην οικοδομείται από τη στιγμή που υπάρχει ήδη κτίσμα.
Ευπρόσδεκτες όποιες ιδέες μέχρι νεωτέρας.

----------


## alien

Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται για πληροφορίες σχετικά με αναγνώριση τυφλού οικοπέδου την έκανα τη διαδικασία και μπορώ να τον κατατοπίσω..

----------


## Xάρης

Θα σου ήμουν ευγνώμων αν μας την κοινοποιούσες εδώ.

----------


## alien

Πολύ ευχαρίστως.
Λοιπόν, η διαδικασία έχει δύο μέρη.
1.Βγαίνει απόφαση αποκεκλεισμένου (ή αλλιώς πρωτόκολλο αδυνάτου τακτοποίησης) για το τυφλό οικόπεδο από την πολεοδομία.
2.Βγαίνει απόφαση αναγνώρισης τυφλού οικοπέδου και δίδονται όροι δόμησης (καμιά φορά και διαφορετικοί από τους ισχύοντες στην περιοχή) από την Περιφέρεια.

Μέρος 1.
Ξεκινάμε με τοπογραφικό που περιλαμβάνει ολόκληρο το οικοδομικό τετράγωνο, επίσης τίτλους ιδιοκτησίας επικυρωμένους, με μεταγγραφές και κτηματολογικό απόσπασμα, αμοιβές, ΤΣΜΕΔΕ κτλ. Καλό είναι να υπάρξει συννενόηση με τον υπάλληλο στην πολεοδομία για τη μορφή και το περιεχόμενό του. Αυτό που είναι σίγουρα επιπρόσθετο στοιχείο, πέραν των γνώριμων (δήλωση ιδιοκτητών, παρατηρήσεις μετρήσεων, ισχύοντες όροι δόμησης, καθορισμός ρυμοτομικών-οικοδομικών γραμμών, συντεταγμένες κορυφών ιδιοκτησίας και κορυφών ορίων ομόρων ιδιοκτησιών, εμβαδά αμφότερων) είναι ότι πρέπει να περιλαμβάνεται πίνακας με τα στοιχεία των φερόμενων ιδιοκτητών του οικοπέδου καθώς και των ομόρων αυτού (ονοματεπώνυμο, διεύθυνση κατοικίας). Εδώ θέλει προσοχή σε περίπτωση πολύκατοικίας πχ να μπεί ένας εκπρόσωπος γιατί ακολουθούν κοινοποιήσεις από δικαστικό επιμελητή που κοστίζουν - εγώ αρχικά είχα 18 κοινοποιήσεις τις οποίες συμπτήξαμε σε 7 σε επόμενη φάση, plus στις κοινοποιήσεις συμπεριλαμβάνεται και ο εκάστοτε δήμος)
Αφού εγκριθεί το τοπογραφικό, η πολεοδομία συντάσει κάλεσμα προς γνωστοποίηση της ενέργειας όλων των φερόμενων ιδιοκτητών, μέσω δικαστικού επιμελητή ως αναφέρθει. Ορίζεται ταυτόχρονα ημερομηνία αυτοψίας ούτως ώστε όποιος εξ αυτών έχει ένσταση να είναι παρών να το δηλώσει. Παράλληλα γίνεται και έλεγχος των ορίων από τους υπαλλήλους της πολεοδομίας. 
Έπειτα το ελεγμένο επί τόπου τοπογραφικό πάει στην τοπογράφο της πολεοδομίας να το εγκρίνει (1 μήνα και..) και αισίως αφού μπουν οι απαιτούμενες υπογραφές και βγει η απόφαση αδυνάτου τακτοποίησης, ο φάκελος περνάει στην Περιφέρεια.
υ.γ. Μια κύρια προυπόθεση για δικαίωμα χαρακτηρισμού αδυνάτου τακτοποίησης είναι να φαίνεται στα συμβόλαια ότι υπήρχε το οικόπεδο πριν την ένταξη της περιοχής στο ρυμοτομικό σχέδιο.

Μέρος 2.
Στην Περιφέρεια ο φάκελος χρεώνεται σε μηχανικό ο οποίος ζητά εκ νέου 2 αντίτυπα τοπογραφικά (πάλι ζητήστε του πληροφορίες για το περιεχόμενό τους) τα οποία πρέπει να θεωρηθούν από την πολεοδομία, και ξανά ό,τι αποδεικτικό κτίσεως υπάρχει (ακριβή αντίγραφα). Ο μηχανικός συντάσει πάλι ενημερωτικά για τις παραπάνω ενέργειες και γίνεται ξανά κοινοποίηση στους ιδιοκτήτες, στην πολεοδομία και στο δήμο με δικαστικό επιμελητή. 
Οι εκθέσεις επίδοσης αυτού κατατίθενται ξανά στην Περιφέρεια και ακολουθεί μια μακρά περίοδος μέχρι ο μηχανικός να αποφασίσει να βγάλει την απόφαση αναγνώρισης και να την υπογράψει ο υποπεριφερειάρχης κτλ. Εν τω μεταξύ ξανααπαιτούνται αντίγραφα τοπογραφικών τα οποία ξανακοινοποιούνται δικαστικώς μαζί με την απόφαση για αναγνώριση τυφλού στους ιδιοκτήτες του οικοπέδου περί ου ο λόγος, στο δήμο και στην πολεοδομία.
Οι εκθέσεις επίδοσης κατατίθενται στην Περιφέρεια και εσύ δεν το πιστέυεις ότι ξεμπέρδεψες...μετά από ενάμιση χρόνο.
Αυτά.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Να σαι καλά. Πολύ χρήσιμα σε όποιον τύχει αντίστοιχη περίπτωση.

----------


## geovii

Κι αυτό το λινκ ίσως είναι χρήσιμο για ορισμένους.
https://www.pattikis.gr/citizen/frmC...7-94c2bb23e65f

----------

